# On Board Sound nur mit Linux aktivieren



## StefanR (27. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem und zwar gibt es im Moment leider keine Treiber für meine Creative Audigy 2 ZS, so und da wollte ich eigentlich meine on Board Karte unter Linux benutzen geht das ich meine jetzt dass unter Linux die on Board läuft und unter Windows mein Creative?

Würde mich über Hlfe freuen.


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

also wie sich Windows verhält wenn es zwei Karten findet kann ich nicht sagen, aber z.B. SuSE (du hast leider nicht gesagt welche Distribution du nutzen willst) und Fedora können damit umgehen.


----------



## DeathAngel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

ein Gedankenspiel währe es im Bios die onboard Soundkarte abzustellen, somit ist unter Windows die Karte nicht ansprechbar. Linux ist es relativ egal was im Bios eingestellt ist und es müßte nur das entsprechende Modul geladen werden ...

Gruß

DA


----------



## JohannesR (28. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DeathAngel _
> *Linux ist es relativ egal was im Bios eingestellt ist und es müßte nur das entsprechende Modul geladen werden ...*


So ein Unsinn! Wenn die Soundkarte im Bios deaktiviert ist, kann man unter keinem Betriebssystem auf diesem schoenen Planeten darauf zugreifen!


----------



## DeathAngel (29. August 2004)

> So ein Unsinn!



Mhh.... nur gut das auf meinem Client das Bios beschädigt ist und ich dennoch RH9 drauf fahre ... such is life ... oder noch ein Beispiel - wie soll es sonst möglich sein an einem 486er eine 20GB Festplatte ans laufen zu bringen. Mensch wir reden hier über Linux und nicht über Windows !


----------



## JohannesR (29. August 2004)

Interessante Geschichte, leider voellig an der falschen Stelle. Hardware, die vom Bios nicht erkannt oder aktiviert wurde, kann man mit dem OS nicht ansprechen, zumindest wenn sie nicht hotplugable ist, wie z.B. USB.
Mit dem deaktivieren oder nicht erkennen fehlt dem Geraet ein Interrupt. Es laeuft nicht, weil es keinen Zugriff auf den Prozessor hat. Das ist Fakt.


> _Original geschrieben von DeathAngel _
> *Mensch wir reden hier über Linux und nicht über Windows ! *


*Das hat *NICHTS* mit dem OS zu tun, sieh es doch ein!*


----------



## DeathAngel (29. August 2004)

nagut ich laß mich gerne eines besseren belehren - aber dazu hätte ich gerne ein paar Webseiten die das untermalen .... meines erachtens kommen wir sonst nicht auf einen Nenner ...


----------



## JohannesR (29. August 2004)

Such dir selber was zusammen, das ist nicht mehr mein Problem. Ansonsten gibt es hier sicher einige Leute, die dir das, was ich gesagt habe, gerne bestaetigen.


----------



## StefanR (29. August 2004)

Hmm könnt ihr sowas nicht per PN oder so klären, find ich nicht gut das ihr hier vom Topic abkommt. Und denn noch wegen solch Kleinigkeiten.

Ich hab das Problem jetzt zwar gelöst, aber trotzdem...


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

es würde sicherlich jeden freuen, wenn du auch erklären würdest wie du es gelöst hast.


----------



## JohannesR (29. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von StefanR _
> *Hmm könnt ihr sowas nicht per PN oder so klären, find ich nicht gut das ihr hier vom Topic abkommt. Und denn noch wegen solch Kleinigkeiten.
> 
> Ich hab das Problem jetzt zwar gelöst, aber trotzdem...  *



Und ich wuerde mich freuen, wenn du solche zurechtweisungen in Zukunft uns Mods ueberlaesst. Einen Hilfssherriff brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht. Danke.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von StefanR _
> *Hmm könnt ihr sowas nicht per PN oder so klären, find ich nicht gut das ihr hier vom Topic abkommt. Und denn noch wegen solch Kleinigkeiten.
> 
> Ich hab das Problem jetzt zwar gelöst, aber trotzdem...  *



Hi,

mal eine Frage (mag dumm klingen): Erkennt Windows denn nicht beide? Ich konnte wunderbar mit aktivierter onBoard und "Creative Soundblaster Live!" unter Windows die Creative-Karte nutzen. Und unter Linux konnte ich auch auf beide zugreifen. Gibt es denn da Konflikte unter Windows? Denke zwar du wirst das schon versucht haben.. aber trotzdem wäre es die einfachste Lösung beide aktiviert zu haben.


----------



## StefanR (29. August 2004)

Hmm das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß ob Windows sich mit den beiden Karten verträgt, hab mir schonmal ne Karte mit sowas zerschossen und deswegen wollte ich es nicht ausprobieren und für Linux gibt es leider keine Treiber für meine Karte (schönen Dank an Creative  )

Naja und da ich im Moment eh mehr mit Linux arbeite als mit Windows habe ich meine onBoard Karte eingeschaltet.


----------

